# Verteilersystem im Schaltschrank



## geone (2 Juli 2021)

Hallo liebe Elektrofreunde,

ich war vor kurzem in unseren Anlagen im Ausland unterwegs und habe in  neuen Schaltschränken folgende Klemmenblöcke zur Verteilung innerhalb der Schaltschränke gefunden:






Nach dem Lasttrennschalter geht es z.T. auf solche Klemmblöcke, um von da aus auf einzelne Sicherungen abzugehen. Ich bin ehrlich, ich habe bis dato in Anlagenschränken in Deutschland so etwas nicht vorgefunden. Wir arbeiten normalerweise mit Schienensystemen von Rittal.

Ist die Verteilung im Anlagenschaltschrank in Deutschland gestattet? Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Klemmblöcken.

Vielen Dank und Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juli 2021)

Ich hab so ähnliche Syteme auch schon gesehen.
Nicht schön, aber auch nicht verboten.
Aber:
Was die "Kollegen" im Ausland gerne damit in Verbindung machen sind Querschnittreduzierungen ohne kurzschlussfeste Leitungen.
Also z.B. vom Hauptschalter mit 35mm² und ab dem Verteiler mit 4mm² zu den Sicherungen.
Hier gab es bei uns schon heftigte Auseinandersetzungen bei der Maschinenabnahme.


----------



## geone (3 Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, die Diskussion hatten wir auch.

250A Lasttrennschalter, dahinter gehen die mit 35qmm auf 125A Schienensystem oder eben mit 35qmm auf so einen 125A Klemmenblock, leider nicht mit Kurzschlussfester Leitung. Auch vom Klemmenblock gibt es lediglich eine normale 4qmm Addrleitung zu den Sicherungen. Die Kollegen im Ausland sagen, es sei entsprechend der Norm möglich und berufen sich auf kurze Strecken von <= 3m.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juli 2021)

geone schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, die Diskussion hatten wir auch.
> 
> 250A Lasttrennschalter, dahinter gehen die mit 35qmm auf 125A Schienensystem oder eben mit 35qmm auf so einen 125A Klemmenblock, leider nicht mit Kurzschlussfester Leitung. Auch vom Klemmenblock gibt es lediglich eine normale 4qmm Addrleitung zu den Sicherungen. Die Kollegen im Ausland sagen, es sei entsprechend der Norm möglich und berufen sich auf kurze Strecken von <= 3m.


Genau die gleiche Diskussion / Streit hatten wir auch.
Dazu dann die widersprüchlichen Aussagen von den Kabelherstellern.
Wir haben dann einen Gutachter beauftragt.
Resultat: Geht nicht.
Daraufhin Gegengutachten vom Hersteller.
Resultat: Geht.
Letztlich keine Einigung und wir haben selbst auf kurzschlussfeste Ltg. umgebaut


----------



## PN/DP (3 Juli 2021)

Bei geschützter Verlegung der Leiter ist so etwas (leider) auf bis zu 3m zulässig, daß der Querschnitt der abgehenden Leiter auf den zu erwartetenden Nennstrom ausgelegt wird und nicht auf den möglichen Kurzschlussstrom, weil dann kann im Schaltschrank ja kein Kurzschluss passieren... 
Hier hatten wir vor wenigen Monaten schon mal über das Thema diskutiert: https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/querschnitt-nach-hauptschalter-auf-mehrere-leiter-aufteilen.103394/

Harald


----------



## geone (3 Juli 2021)

Um es abschließend zusammenzufassen, könnte man folgendes festhalten:

- wenn vorsicherung 250A und Verteilung auf mehrere 125A Stromschienen oder Verteilungen, es sollten kurzschlussfeste Leitungen verwendet werden im Querschnitt, wie die nachfolgende Leistung? Sprich bei 125A eine 35qmm kurzschlussfeste Leitung zu den Stromschienen, Klemmblock? 
- und vom Klemmenblock entsprechend der Nachsicherung, z.B. 2,5qmm in kurzschlussfest auf die Sicherungen? 

Vielen Dank dir schon mal!!!


----------



## geone (3 Juli 2021)

Ich habe gerade von Rittal etwas gefunden, um eventuell diesen Klemmenblock von Legrand zu ersetzen.






Es gibt extra Adapter mit Hutschiene, um auf dieser Leitungsschutzschalter 1- und 3- polig anzuschließen- Sieht erstmal deutlich professioneller und nach Industrie Deutschland aus. Nun meine Frage dazu, wenn ich darauf 4- polige Leitungsschutzschalter installieren will, greife ich mir einfach den N von der separaten N-Schiene ab?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2021)

geone schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade von Rittal etwas gefunden, um eventuell diesen Klemmenblock von Legrand zu ersetzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Rittal-System ist von Wöhner; dann würde ich auch
einmal auf deren Seite schauen.


----------



## Plan_B (3 Juli 2021)

Ich hab die Legrand-Teile auch schon eingesetzt - allerdings immer mit Leitungen in kurzschlussfester Ausführung zu den nachgeordneten Absicherungselementen.


----------

